# liquid clen dosage



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

got my liquid clen this morning and was wondering how to take it its 200mcg/ml would it be a good idea to do .1ml and work my way up to .4ml


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yes, thats what i use/do....about 60-80mcg is a good dose for me....

does vary from person to person tho, some run only 40mcg, individual preference...

how are you using? 2weeks on, 2 weeks off?


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

im using it 1wkon 1wkoff only because when i was using the tabs doing 2wks on 2wks off i felt that my body wasnt reacting so well toward the end of the second week


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

is it true that injectable clen has site injection fat burning properties or is this just a muth? sorry to hijack mate


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

its not injectable mate you use a dropper. never heard of injectable clen before?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

(Hyper Thermal Lipolytic System) is an injectible blend of clenbuterol and yohimbine that was originally thought up by Dan Duchaine. This is a product that was developed for the spot reduction of stubborn areas of adipose(fat) tissue, obviously marketed for the bodybuilding community. Currently the only known supplier is Generic Supplements, a popular European underground lab. The compound comes in a 50ml vial containing a blend of Clenbuterol HCL: 40mcg/ml and Yohimbine HCL: 5.4mg/ml.

Those who have used this product are proof positive that the localized reduction in adipose tissue is absolutely possible. Even in areas that seem to be extremely difficult to shed off fat. To those that believe all injectibles ultimately reach circulation and have no way of staying active in a localized area, Helios is proof that spot reduction is possible.

i'm not convinced tho


----------

